# [RISOLTO] Errore in eix-sync, problema di disco

## lsegalla

Non riesco ad eseguire eix-sync, sembra che ci sia qualche problema sul disco

Che utility ci sono per verificare il disco ?

```
user8-gentoo luca # eix-sync

 * Running emerge --sync

>>> Starting rsync with rsync://88.156.78.16/gentoo-portage...

>>> Checking server timestamp ...

rsync: failed to open exclude file /etc/portage/rsync_excludes: No such file or directory (2)

rsync error: error in file IO (code 11) at exclude.c(1062) [client=3.0.5]

 * Rsync has reported that there is a File IO error. Normally

 * this means your disk is full, but can be caused by corruption

 * on the filesystem that contains PORTDIR. Please investigate

 * and try again after the problem has been fixed.

 * PORTDIR=/usr/portage

 * emerge --sync failed

 * Time statistics:

     2 seconds for syncing

     2 seconds total

```

Pensavo di usare qualcosa di quanto segue, ma non mi lascia, magari devo riavviare e fare la cosa prima che venga montato sda3 (che è l'unità che suppongo di dover analizzare). Corro qualche rischio di perder qualche dato? Devo stare attento a qualcosa ? Che opzioni mi conviene usare ? Oppure mi consigliate qualcos'altro ?

```
user8-gentoo luca # fsck.reiserfs

Usage: fsck.reiserfs [mode] [options]  device

Modes:

  --check                       consistency checking (default)

  --fix-fixable                 fix corruptions which can be fixed without

                                --rebuild-tree

  --rebuild-sb                  super block checking and rebuilding if needed

                                (may require --rebuild-tree afterwards)

  --rebuild-tree                force fsck to rebuild filesystem from scratch

                                (takes a long time)

  --clean-attributes            clean garbage in reserved fields in StatDatas

Options:

  -j | --journal device         specify journal if relocated

  -B | --badblocks file         file with list of all bad blocks on the fs

  -l | --logfile file           make fsck to complain to specifed file

  -n | --nolog                  make fsck to not complain

  -z | --adjust-size            fix file sizes to real size

  -q | --quiet                  no speed info

  -y | --yes                    no confirmations

  -V                            prints version and exits

  -a and -p                     some light-weight auto checks for bootup

  -f and -r                     ignored

Expert options:

  --no-journal-available        do not open nor replay journal

  -S | --scan-whole-partition   build tree of all blocks of the device

```

Last edited by lsegalla on Fri May 15, 2009 1:47 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## djinnZ

```
rm -Rf /usr/portage/* ; rm -Rf /var/tmp/portage/*

reiserfsck --fix-fixable -y /dev/vattelappesca
```

rimuovi la dir di portage e poi lanci un check sul disco.

--rebuild-tree -S etc consentono al filesystem di rimuovere gli inode di dubbia esistenza e potresti perdere dei file, solo in casi estremi.

----------

## lsegalla

```
reiserfsck --fix-fixable -y /dev/vattelappesca
```

Questo comando non funziona...!!   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

Sto scherzando, ahahah, era bello da scrivere     :Smile: 

Adesso provo intanto ti ringrazio anticipatamente!!    :Very Happy: 

----------

## lsegalla

...sembra semplice, e invece son bloccato - ora scrivo da un altro pc

dalla modalità testo non riesco a pingare all'esterno della rete

ho riavviato il servizio, ho cambiato ip e route a livello manuale.... niente da fare

da questo pc in locale non vado piu' internet (non ho usato l'opzione rebuild...)

-- EDIT -- RISOLTO quest'ultimo problema

mi si è sputtanato /etc/resolv.conf e l'ho sistemato

----------

## lsegalla

Il problema persiste.

```
user8-gentoo luca # eix-sync

 * Running emerge --sync

[Errno 2] No such file or directory: '/usr/portage/local/layman/make.conf' in /etc/make.conf

 * emerge --sync failed

 * Time statistics:

     0 seconds total

```

Ho quindi modificato /etc/make.conf in modo che layman non rompesse i pifferi provvisoriamente, e quindi:

```

user8-gentoo luca # eix-sync

 * Running emerge --sync

>>> Starting rsync with rsync://83.164.192.205/gentoo-portage...

rsync: failed to open exclude file /etc/portage/rsync_excludes: No such file or directory (2)

rsync error: error in file IO (code 11) at exclude.c(1062) [client=3.0.5]

 * Rsync has reported that there is a File IO error. Normally

 * this means your disk is full, but can be caused by corruption

 * on the filesystem that contains PORTDIR. Please investigate

 * and try again after the problem has been fixed.

 * PORTDIR=/usr/portage

 * emerge --sync failed

 * Time statistics:

     3 seconds for syncing

     3 seconds total

```

Spazio su disco ce ne è.     :Confused: 

Che altro posso fare adesso ?

----------

## Scen

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

> Che altro posso fare adesso ?

 

Posta il contenuto di /etc/fstab, tanto per capire come hai partizionato il disco e che fs stai usando

(consiglio personale) Butta via reiserfs, passa ad ext3

----------

## lsegalla

/etc/fstab

```
###################################################################################################

# SEZIONE DI MOUNT PER LE MEMORIE DI MASSA

###################################################################################################

# <fs>                  <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>          <dump/pass>

/dev/sda1               /boot           ext2            defaults,noatime        1 2

/dev/sda2               none            swap            sw                      0 0

/dev/sda3               /               reiserfs        noatime                 0 1

/dev/cdrom              /mnt/cdrom      auto            noauto,user             0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

shm                     /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec     0 0

```

Mi tengo reiserfs ormai...!!

----------

## randomaze

ma il reiserfscheck che output ha dato?

comunque io farei rapidamente un backup e poi boot da cdrom e oltre al reisercheck farei anche un controllo con badblocks...

----------

## lsegalla

```

reiserfsck 3.6.19 (2003 www.namesys.com)

*************************************************************

** If you are using the latest reiserfsprogs and  it fails **

** please  email bug reports to reiserfs-list@namesys.com, **

** providing  as  much  information  as  possible --  your **

** hardware,  kernel,  patches,  settings,  all reiserfsck **

** messages  (including version),  the reiserfsck logfile, **

** check  the  syslog file  for  any  related information. **

** If you would like advice on using this program, support **

** is available  for $25 at  www.namesys.com/support.html. **

*************************************************************

Will check consistency of the filesystem on /dev/sda3

and will fix what can be fixed without --rebuild-tree

Will put log info to 'stdout'

Do you want to run this program?[N/Yes] (note need to type Yes if you do):Yes

###########

reiserfsck --fix-fixable started at Wed May 13 11:46:15 2009

###########

Replaying journal..

Reiserfs journal '/dev/sda3' in blocks [18..8211]: 0 transactions replayed

Checking internal tree..finished

Comparing bitmaps..finished

Checking Semantic tree:

finished

No corruptions found

There are on the filesystem:

        Leaves 90908

        Internal nodes 588

        Directories 32439

        Other files 371241

        Data block pointers 3698562 (99 of them are zero)

        Safe links 0

###########

reiserfsck finished at Wed May 13 11:48:03 2009

###########

```

Niente fuori posto.

Con cosa lo faccio il backup ?

----------

## lsegalla

Tenete presenta anche questo:

```
user8-gentoo luca # emerge eix

!!! /etc/make.profile is not a symlink and will probably prevent most merges.

!!! It should point into a profile within /usr/portage/profiles/

!!! (You can safely ignore this message when syncing. It's harmless.)

!!! If you have just changed your profile configuration, you should revert

!!! back to the previous configuration. Due to your current profile being

!!! invalid, allowed actions are limited to --help, --info, --sync, and

!!! --version.

```

Se ben capisco /etc/make.profile non punta piu' a niente e quindi devo ripristinare quello prima di tutto, ma avendo rimosso tutte quelle dir all'inizio non so come devo fare adesso

come lo ricreo un profilo in /usr/portage/profiles/  ?

----------

## djinnZ

eselect profile

----------

## lsegalla

Ringrazio per il consiglio, pero' son ancora fermo. Ho fatto una ricerca e letto questa guida:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/gentoo-upgrading.xml

Ad ogni modo ecco quanto succede:

```
user8-gentoo luca # eselect profile list

/bin/sed: impossibile leggere //usr/portage/profiles/profiles.desc: No such file or directory

!!! Error: Failed to get a list of valid profiles

Killed

```

Suppongo di doverlo ricreare il profilo, ma non so come.

In ogni caso la dir /urs/portage/profiles non esiste e da quanto ho capito è proprio lì che va a guardare    :Sad: 

----------

## Scen

Mah, sembra ti manchino alcuni file in /usr/portage. Prova a vedere se un

```

emerge --sync -v

```

risolve.

----------

## lsegalla

Non posso far quel che dici perchè la prima risposta di DjinnZ era di fare:

```

rm -Rf /usr/portage/* ; rm -Rf /var/tmp/portage/*

reiserfsck --fix-fixable -y /dev/vattelappesca
```

quindi ovviamente non ho nessun file in portage, e non funziona ovviamente nemmeno quanto dici

```

user8-gentoo luca # emerge --sync -v

>>> Starting rsync with rsync://217.19.16.188/gentoo-portage...

rsync: failed to open exclude file /etc/portage/rsync_excludes: No such file or directory (2)

rsync error: error in file IO (code 11) at exclude.c(1062) [client=3.0.5]

 * Rsync has reported that there is a File IO error. Normally

 * this means your disk is full, but can be caused by corruption

 * on the filesystem that contains PORTDIR. Please investigate

 * and try again after the problem has been fixed.

 * PORTDIR=/usr/portage

```

----------

## lsegalla

Come si ricrea un profilo a questo punto ? Si puo' ?

----------

## Peach

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

> Come si ricrea un profilo a questo punto ? Si puo' ?

 

io proverei con emerge-webrsync 

dovrebbe essere il comando più fault-tolerant in queste situazioni.

fammi sapere.

----------

## lsegalla

```
user8-gentoo luca # emerge-webrsync

Fetching most recent snapshot ...

Trying to retrieve 20090514 snapshot from http://ftp.fi.muni.cz/pub/linux/gentoo                                                                 / ...

Fetching file portage-20090514.tar.lzma.md5sum ...

Fetching file portage-20090514.tar.lzma.gpgsig ...

Fetching file portage-20090514.tar.lzma ...

Checking digest ...

portage-20090514.tar.lzma: OK

Getting snapshot timestamp ...

Syncing local tree ...

rsync: failed to open exclude file /etc/portage/rsync_excludes: No such file or directory (2)

rsync error: error in file IO (code 11) at exclude.c(1062) [client=3.0.5]

Cleaning up ...

```

----------

## Peach

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> user8-gentoo luca # emerge-webrsync
> 
> ...

 

???

mi pare assurdo

io manco ce l'ho quel file.

prova a lanciarlo con le opzioni -vd e posta l'output

----------

## lsegalla

L'opzione -vd non me lo accetta

```
user8-gentoo luca # emerge-webrsync -vd

Usage: /usr/sbin/emerge-webrsync [options]

Options:

  --revert=yyyymmdd   Revert to snapshot

  -q, --quiet         Only output errors

  -v, --verbose       Enable verbose output

  -x, --debug         Enable debug output

  -h, --help          This help screen (duh!)

Error: Invalid option '-vd'

```

```

user8-gentoo luca # emerge-webrsync -v

Fetching most recent snapshot ...

Trying to retrieve 20090514 snapshot from http://ftp.fi.muni.cz/pub/linux/gentoo

/ ...

Fetching file portage-20090514.tar.lzma.md5sum ...

--2009-05-15 13:15:37--  http://ftp.fi.muni.cz/pub/linux/gentoo//snapshots/porta

ge-20090514.tar.lzma.md5sum

Risoluzione di ftp.fi.muni.cz... 147.251.48.205

Connessione a ftp.fi.muni.cz|147.251.48.205|:80... connesso.

HTTP richiesta inviata, in attesa di risposta... 200 OK

Lunghezza: 60 [application/x-tar]

Salvataggio in: "/var/tmp/emerge-webrsync/portage-20090514.tar.lzma.md5sum"

100%[======================================>] 60          --.-K/s   in 0s

2009-05-15 13:15:37 (7,25 MB/s) - "/var/tmp/emerge-webrsync/portage-20090514.tar

.lzma.md5sum" salvato [60/60]

Fetching file portage-20090514.tar.lzma.gpgsig ...

--2009-05-15 13:15:37--  http://ftp.fi.muni.cz/pub/linux/gentoo//snapshots/porta                                                                 ge-20090514.tar.lzma.gpgsig

Risoluzione di ftp.fi.muni.cz... 147.251.48.205

Connessione a ftp.fi.muni.cz|147.251.48.205|:80... connesso.

HTTP richiesta inviata, in attesa di risposta... 200 OK

Lunghezza: 189 [application/x-tar]

Salvataggio in: "/var/tmp/emerge-webrsync/portage-20090514.tar.lzma.gpgsig"

100%[======================================>] 189         --.-K/s   in 0s

2009-05-15 13:15:37 (23,0 MB/s) - "/var/tmp/emerge-webrsync/portage-20090514.tar                                                                 .lzma.gpgsig" salvato [189/189]

Fetching file portage-20090514.tar.lzma ...

--2009-05-15 13:15:37--  http://ftp.fi.muni.cz/pub/linux/gentoo//snapshots/porta                                                                 ge-20090514.tar.lzma

Risoluzione di ftp.fi.muni.cz... 147.251.48.205

Connessione a ftp.fi.muni.cz|147.251.48.205|:80... connesso.

HTTP richiesta inviata, in attesa di risposta... 200 OK

Lunghezza: 31964445 (30M) [application/x-tar]

Salvataggio in: "/var/tmp/emerge-webrsync/portage-20090514.tar.lzma"

100%[=======================================================================================================>] 31.964.445  85,4K/s   in 5m 56s

2009-05-15 13:21:33 (87,7 KB/s) - "/var/tmp/emerge-webrsync/portage-20090514.tar.lzma" salvato [31964445/31964445]

Checking digest ...

portage-20090514.tar.lzma: OK

Getting snapshot timestamp ...

Syncing local tree ...

rsync: failed to open exclude file /etc/portage/rsync_excludes: No such file or directory (2)

rsync error: error in file IO (code 11) at exclude.c(1062) [client=3.0.5]

Cleaning up ...

```

E siamo al punto di partenza

----------

## djinnZ

Sarà che l'ondata di caldo mi stressa, sarà che stamattina mi hanno fatto precipitare in ufficio dicendo che il server aveva preso fuoco ed invece sto lavorando senza problemi (oddio qualche anno ancora e sono nell'età di maggiore incidenza per gli infarti), sarà che come ogni anno mi sento vecchio in questi giorni... ma [censura]  :Evil or Very Mad:  .

Sono sinceramente tentato di dire arrangiati ma ci vuol tanto a dare un 

```
wget ftp://ftp.unina.it/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/snapshots/portage-vattelappesca.tar.bz2

tar -xjf quechediavoloè
```

  :Question:  mi pare abbastanza ovvio, se proprio hai problemi  :Evil or Very Mad:  .

Mi sarò anche scordato di avvisare che devi ripristinare l'albero di portage ma [censura].

Ovviamente esiste anche una seconda possibilità direttamente con 

```
PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180" emerge --sync
```

 (modifica facile facile da emerge --info, ovvio che rsync si incazzi a trovare una esclusione su una dir che non esiste, ho solo tolto i --exclude)

Già che ti trovi fai sapere se creando manualmente le directory local distfile e packages in /usr/portage emerge --sync od emerge-webrsync funziona senza warn.

/etc/portage/rsync_excludes ovviamente non dovresti averlo, nel peggiore dei casi crealo vuoto, ovviamente ma da qualche parte avrai un PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS="--exclude-from=/etc/portage/rsync_excludes" quindi un bel PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS=" " emerge webrsync o commentare l'apposita riga in make.conf dovrebbe risolvere tutto.

Prova un pò.

@randomaze&peach&scen: se vi ci mettete pure voi...  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## lsegalla

Evito ogni risposta polemica, è sempre colpa di chi chiede.

La prima strada forse ci ero arrivato, avrei buttato su un cd di installazione e avrei buttato su un portage da lì. Magari avrei sbagliato comunque.

La seconda opzione non ci sarei arrivato da solo, comunque:

```

user8-gentoo / # PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180" emerge --sync

WARNING: adding required option --exclude=/distfiles not included in PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS (can be overridden with --exclude='!')

WARNING: adding required option --exclude=/local not included in PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS (can be overridden with --exclude='!')

WARNING: adding required option --exclude=/packages not included in PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS (can be overridden with --exclude='!')

>>> Starting rsync with rsync://81.91.83.16/gentoo-portage...

rsync: failed to open exclude file /etc/portage/rsync_excludes: No such file or directory (2)

rsync error: error in file IO (code 11) at exclude.c(1062) [client=3.0.5]

 * Rsync has reported that there is a File IO error. Normally

 * this means your disk is full, but can be caused by corruption

 * on the filesystem that contains PORTDIR. Please investigate

 * and try again after the problem has been fixed.

 * PORTDIR=/usr/portage

```

quindi creo le due dir e riprovo

```

user8-gentoo portage # mkdir distfile

user8-gentoo portage # mkdir packages

user8-gentoo portage # PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180" emerge --sync

WARNING: adding required option --exclude=/distfiles not included in PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS (can be overridden with --exclude='!')

WARNING: adding required option --exclude=/local not included in PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS (can be overridden with --exclude='!')

WARNING: adding required option --exclude=/packages not included in PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS (can be overridden with --exclude='!')

>>> Starting rsync with rsync://217.19.16.188/gentoo-portage...

rsync: failed to open exclude file /etc/portage/rsync_excludes: No such file or directory (2)

rsync error: error in file IO (code 11) at exclude.c(1062) [client=3.0.5]

 * Rsync has reported that there is a File IO error. Normally

 * this means your disk is full, but can be caused by corruption

 * on the filesystem that contains PORTDIR. Please investigate

 * and try again after the problem has been fixed.

 * PORTDIR=/usr/portage

```

quindi creo la dir rsync_escludes e rilancio il tutto e funziona

infine mi dice che c'è un nuovo update di portage, faccio l'emerge, vedo che lavora e quindi considero tutto risolvo

Riguardo alla prima strada, avevo anche fatto un wget e ora ho il file del portage (.tar.bz2), me lo son messo da parte in una cartellina di bacup, non si sa mai... (non so se pensate possa essere utile). Detto questo avrei fatto un

```
tar xvjf portage.tar.bz2 -C /usr
```

Avrei fatto giusto? 

Intanto marco come risolto.

----------

## djinnZ

nel nervosismo (e nell'artereosclerosi) m'ero dimenticato anche --exclude='!' come alternativa ma il tuo problema è che hai un --exclude-from=/etc/portage/rsync_excludes impostato e dovrebbe dare comunque errore (ovvero anche riprisrinando l'albero di portage, cosa necessarie solo ad eliminare i warn per dir mancanti e profilo).

Il file/dir te lo sarai perso durante la riparazione del filesystem.

----------

